
Show HN: AI and News by AYLIEN - afshinmeh
https://newsapi.aylien.com/demo#!/?published_at.start=NOW-30DAYS&published_at.end=NOW
======
m4dc4pXXX
Tried the query "green room preview" (expecting articles about the new movie
'Green Room') - got a whole bunch of unrelated stuff.

[https://api.newsapi.aylien.com/api/v1/stories?text=green+roo...](https://api.newsapi.aylien.com/api/v1/stories?text=green+room+preview&published_at.start=NOW-7DAYS&published_at.end=NOW&language=en)

~~~
hamed_r
Hi, thanks for your feedback. In order to get relevant result, you need to
change your sort parameter to `relevance`. Here is your new query
[https://api.newsapi.aylien.com/api/v1/stories?text=green+roo...](https://api.newsapi.aylien.com/api/v1/stories?text=green+room+preview&published_at.start=NOW-7DAYS&published_at.end=NOW&language=en&sort_by=relevance)

There are plenty of parameters to refine your search, e.g. you can add
categories to your query to get more relevant result. You can find more
parameters here in our documentation:
[https://newsapi.aylien.com/docs](https://newsapi.aylien.com/docs)

